# Abrir lavandería autoservicio



## isma1986 (11 May 2014)

Buenos días,


Antes de nada presentarme, me llamo Ismael y soy de Barcelona.

Hace unas semanas, una familiar me comentó la idea de montar una lavandería autoservicio y como intento ayudar en estos casos, me puse a buscar información en Internet.

En un principio me pareció una buena idea de negocio:

-	Requiere una inversión no muy elevada (Alrededor de 24000 euros dependiendo del número de maquinas a instalar)
-	Los precios de los servicios son relativamente económicos (sobre 5-7 euros lavado y secado en 1 hora) lo que hace más atractiva su venta.
-	Combinando lo anterior y el echo de no necesitar personal, hace que los márgenes de beneficio sean muy altos (según he leído en algunas páginas cercano al 70 %)
-	No existen empresas en la zona que ofrezcan el servicio
-	Se pueden ofrecer servicios adicionales que mejoren la experiencia del cliente (wifi, revistas, bebidas, …)

Después de unos días, he visitado varios foros, y parece que el tema de las lavanderías autoservicio no es tan mediático como me pareció en un principio, y es aquí cuando me surgen las dudas:

- Realmente es un negocio rentable 
- Estamos preparados en España para este tipo de servicio
- Si es tan atractivo como parece, porque no hay prácticamente empresas que se dediquen a esto.
-La crisis es un buen o mal momento para embarcarse en esta aventura.


Como veis son muchas la vueltas que le sigo dando, así que agradecería cualquier consejo, ayuda, opinión… que me podáis facilitar.

Y si después de todo, resulta que si es una buena idea, sería genial que me pudierais facilitar datos de proveedores, distribuidores, marcas de lavadoras y secadoras autoservicio, con opiniones sobre ellos.

Gracias ante todo y espero vuestros comentario.


----------



## gus258 (13 May 2014)

Fracaso

Pressto lo intentó y lo tuvo que dejar. Además, ningún seguro, a no ser que sea un suicida, te va a asegurar unas máquinas de lavandería no manejadas por el responsable, y mucho menos sin estar bajo su supervisión.

Un saludo.


----------



## Diegales (13 May 2014)

Yo pase una temporada mirando abrir una en California. Aqui son algo razonablemente popular. Finalmente lo deje, pues no me acababan de salir los numeros. 

Unas cuantas cosas a tener en cuenta: 
* Revisa eso de los $24K en equipamiento. Yo creo que va a ser mas, mucho, muchisimo mas... (Si no quieres poner los detalles por aqui, mandamelos por privado)
* La eleccion de la zona es clave. Las mejores son zonas con bajo nivel adquisitivo. Un clasico ejemplo de cuanto peor, mejor. 
* Lo anterior te dara idea del tipo de cliente. ?Estas preparado para lidiar con ello?
* Existen programas informaticos para permitir la gestion remota de todo el local: seguridad, cierre apertura de puertas, que maquinas funcionan, etc... Todos ellos, por supuesto cuestan dinero. 
* Una opcion interesante es ofrecer servicio de lavanderia a comercios (restaurantes cercanos). Aqui se suele hacer al peso (tantos kilos de manteles y servilletas sucios) y se suelen devolver limpios, plegados y planchados. Eso te permite dos cosas: tener las maquinas mas tiempo funcionando + poner un empleado por alli que se pueda encargar de vigilar un poco. 

Cuando me fui de Hispanistan (hace ya 10+ agnos) no conocia ningun sitio asi. La ultima vez que estuve por alli vi un par de sitios (en dos ciudades distintas).


----------



## Z4LMAN (15 May 2014)

Diegales dijo:


> Yo pase una temporada mirando abrir una en California. Aqui son algo razonablemente popular. Finalmente lo deje, pues no me acababan de salir los numeros.
> 
> Unas cuantas cosas a tener en cuenta:
> * Revisa eso de los $24K en equipamiento. Yo creo que va a ser mas, mucho, muchisimo mas... (Si no quieres poner los detalles por aqui, mandamelos por privado)
> ...



Si te vas de España a buscar las americas..no me jodas y pongas una puta lavanderia, e..DEJA EL LISTON MAS ALTO JODER.....que poco amor propio teneis algunos joder, salir de España para ir a hacer el ridiculo al extranjero


----------



## el_gitano (15 May 2014)

Tu negocio basicamente consiste en que la gente salga de casa con la ropa sucia en una bolsa, se desplace hasta el local y ellos mismos se pongan la lavadora, mientras tanto esperan ahi sin hacer nada una hora.
luego se saca la ropa ( al menos estarå seca), la guardan en otra bolsa y se van a plancharla a su casa.

y encima todo esto pagando!

No se, pero me parece mucho mås comodo, rapido y barato poner la lavadora en casa. Y si me puedo permitir no tener que hacer la colada me voy a la tintoreria de verdad.


----------



## Freedomfighter (15 May 2014)

Pues supongo que tendrá ubicaciones donde ese negocio tendrá más éxito que en otras, a mi se me ocurre que cerca de residencias universitarias puede tener tirón, eso si, si no va a haber nadie, al menos instalar cámaras de vigilancia bien visibles....


----------



## musu19 (15 May 2014)

en mi ciudad abrieron 4o5 en un mes.. [una cadena/franquicia]... yo no le veo futuro... ya veremos cuanto tardan en cerrar!!


----------



## energia01 (15 May 2014)

No lo veo mal. Se hace en otros países con éxito aquí puede que en el lugar adecuado te salga rentable. ienso:

Si le pones wifi y algo para tomar mientras esperan como una máquina de café o de refrescos etc.., puede ser. 

Depende del precio al que pongas la lavada. Si la pones por 5€ ya te aviso que no.


----------



## alvapost (15 May 2014)

Lo veria mas en una zona con estudiantes o con inmigrantes pues en sus paises puede ser mas comun. Buena idea eso de apoyar el negocio con una maquina de cafe y otra de snacks, la de refrescos te la pone coca cola (dependiendo la zona) si les compras el producto a ellos. WIFI, aire acondicionado y ofertas a hosteleria buenos añadidos.


----------



## rafabogado (17 May 2014)

Es un negocio especialmente arriesgado. Comparto la opinión del conforero que decía que es un negocio típico de "cuanto peor, mejor". 

Yo vivía en una zona más o menos céntrica de Málaga y con el tiempo se ha convertido en un oasis inmigroide. En el barrio, calle de mucho paso abrieron hace 5 años una lavandería "LAVOMATIC" y sigue abierta. ¿Cuestión de suerte? ¿Blanqueo? He pasado poco, pero jamás he visto a nadie dentro de la lavandería, quizás porque acudan de noche. Es un negocio que personalmente no veo, pero es de suponer que si hay pisos patera con 30 ocupantes, la lavadora pete, el propietario no la reponga y acaben acudiendo a estos lugares.

El negocio puede funcionar, pero siempre que los alrededores estén plagados de locutorios, peluquerías afro, afro-shops y similares. Y sobre todo, viendo el paso de extranjeros, especialmente negros y en menor medida, moros.

Lo haces al estilo antiguo, que es el sistema que mejor resultado da. Donde quieras ubicar el negocio, te buscas una silla plegable, te sientas en la calle y te tiras casi todo el día haciendo un estadillo de los que pasan. Según los resultados ya sabes el censo inmigroide aproximado, y con eso, te haces a la idea del número de consumidores potenciales que verán tu negocio. Lo haces un par de días. Uno entre semana y otro en fin de semana. ¿Que es un coñazo estar sentado censando a la gente dos días? Creo que es peor palmar 30.000 euros entre maquinaria, permisos, alquileres...

Además, si le echas caradura, que yo se la echaría, cuando tengas el culo dormido de estar sentado, de vez en cuando pregunta a algún otro extranjero que pase. Los negros suelen ser muy directos. Le preguntas si tiene lavadora en casa y que tu jefe te ha encargado antes de poner una lavandería que preguntes de vez en cuando si acudirían al negocio. Te van a decir con claridad lo que les parece. Y si hay varios que se mean de risa en tu cara, ya sabes que vas a palmar dinero.


----------



## Feynman (17 May 2014)

por la zona de gracia en Barcelona he visto una lavandería. Puede funcionar en zonas con extranjeros, especialmente jóvenes mochileros que van a los hostels, pero me parece demasiada inversión para tan alto riesgo.


----------



## RETAMA (17 May 2014)

Mensaje para votar los que tienen una lavadora en casa.

Yo tengo una.


----------



## casapapiMIX (17 May 2014)

Pues yo estoy deseando que abran una cerca de mi casa, vivo en un piso pequeño y aparte de que es un coñazo poner la lavadora, al colgar después la ropa, cuando meto más de la cuenta, no tengo sitio en el colgador.
Por lo que en mi caso gustosamente pagaría por el servicio de limpieza mas secado.

Por otro lado a mi un dia a la semana una chica me limpia el piso y plancha lo que le deje y esto sería lo mejor que me podría pasar dejarle el montonazo de ropa y sabanas listo para ella.

Supongo que esta idea funcionaria donde haya mucha gente como yo con poco tiempo, solter@s, o estudiantes.


----------



## Ace573 (17 May 2014)

Esto funciona en países como USA donde hay mucho alquiler de vivienda donde no se permite tener lavadora en la vivienda por riesgo de inundaciones. Ahora en España, donde la gran mayoría de pisos, aunque alquilados, tienen lavadora, pues no tiene mucho futuro. 

No digo que no tenga clientela, porque algo siempre puedes tener, por ejemplo quien quiere lavar mantas de gran tamaño que no entran en una lavadora normal. Pero me temo que muy poca clientela potencial.


----------



## Wired (18 May 2014)

En Zaragoza, en la calle Conde Aranda, hay dos muy juntas la una de la otra. Es una calle en la que hay mucha inmigracion. Deben llevar ya un año y por las tardes se ve gente dentro. Los dos son locales muy pequeños.


----------



## Diegales (19 May 2014)

Me he partido con el comentario. 

Di que si, puestos a montar una empresa, que sea como Google, o como Facebook... pero no. La realidad es tozuda y uno sabe de sus limitaciones y el tiempo que le puede dedicar a esto. 

La idea de la lavanderia es la de un negocio que se pueda llevar sin dedicar mucho tiempo y que (iluso de mi) no necesitara una descomunal inversion. 

Como ya dije, yo desiste de la idea por varios motivos: 
* Hace falta bastante mas tiempo que un ratito por la noche a recoger monedas. 
* Los sitios buenos estan pillados, y piden por sus traspasos numeros de siete cifras (!!!); los malos no los quieres ni regalados. 

Por cierto, como dice por ahi un forero, el trabajo de campo de sentarse con una sillita uno mismo a conocer el barrio no tiene precio. Un servidor paso una temporada lavando una toalla sentado en la lavanderia apuntando cuanta gente entraba y que maquinas usaba. En ese punto es cuando te das cuenta que los ingresos que prometen se alejan bastante de la realidad.




PistolasJoe dijo:


> Si te vas de España a buscar las americas..no me jodas y pongas una puta lavanderia, e..DEJA EL LISTON MAS ALTO JODER.....que poco amor propio teneis algunos joder, salir de España para ir a hacer el ridiculo al extranjero


----------



## davitin (19 May 2014)

En paises como bolivia son comunes, pero con matices...mucha peña no tiene para lavadora pero lava a mano...aqui en españa...no se, aqui cualquiera tiene 200 euros para comprarse la lavadora mas barata, ademas de que no esta bien visto socialmente.

Por cierto, las lavanderias de sudamerica estan regentadas por personal, no son automaticas, y te lo devuelven todo planchado y bien empaquetado, si no de que vas a pagar 5 pavos solo por meter la ropa en una maquina, como han dicho por ahi.

P.d: Y el personal que sepa lo que hace, que no te devuelvan las prendas encogidas ni tintadas...lo bueno de la lavanderia es llegar, dejar la ropa a un fulano y que te diga "pasese dentro de 3 horas", te pasas y la recoges en perfecto estado. Lo otro es una mierda y yo no pagaria por ello la verdad.


----------



## atpc (19 May 2014)

casapapiMIX dijo:


> Pues yo estoy deseando que abran una cerca de mi casa, vivo en un piso pequeño y aparte de que es un coñazo poner la lavadora, al colgar después la ropa, cuando meto más de la cuenta, no tengo sitio en el colgador.
> Por lo que en mi caso gustosamente pagaría por el servicio de limpieza mas secado.
> 
> Por otro lado a mi un dia a la semana una chica me limpia el piso y plancha lo que le deje y esto sería lo mejor que me podría pasar dejarle el montonazo de ropa y sabanas listo para ella.
> ...



O vagos!!!


----------



## AlquilerPorLasNUbes (20 May 2014)

Cerca de mi casa ( Madrid hay una) que suele estar vacía. Puede ser una idea barata para llenar un local vació pero no creo que de muchos beneficios. El lugar es muy importante y hay que detectar a los potenciales clientes:
- Estudiantes: en mi residencia el servicio de lavandería era caro y se perdía mucha ropa. De Erasmus no me importo ese sistema y muchos días ir con la ropa sin planchar.
- Pisos patera o pequeños: sin lavadora o sin sitio para tender. Habrá gente que sólo use la secadora.
- Turistas: alguna vez he lavado ropa en el lavabo porque en un hotel me pedían un par de euros por lavarme unos calzoncillos.


----------



## Wallebot (1 Jun 2014)

davitin dijo:


> Por cierto, las lavanderias de sudamerica estan regentadas por personal, no son automaticas, y te lo devuelven todo planchado y bien empaquetado, si no de que vas a pagar 5 pavos solo por meter la ropa en una maquina, como han dicho por ahi.



A mi tambien me parece mas logico. Además mucha gente le fastidia mucho mas planchar e incluso pagaría solo por el servicio de planchado.

Me pareceria bastante oportuno incluir el servicio completo, lavado y planchado. Porque si no, ¿Se lleva la ropa ya seca y tendida, se lleva lavada y mojada?

Cuanto pagarias vosotros por uns servicio de lavanderia?
Y si incluyese planchado y doblado?
Y recogida y envio a domicilio?

No se´si se ha mencionado pero muchas de las que conozco hay cibercafe. y que tendra que ver, me dije yo. Claro mientras se lava se va esta esperando y mientras usas el ordenador y aprovechas el tiempo o te entretienes.


----------



## bit (1 Jun 2014)

Yo no veo mucha gente, pero bajo de mi casa hay una. 

La cuestión es que hoy en el periodico de mi ciudad ha salido un articulo sobre emprendedores y el dueño de la lavandería aparecía como uno de los "triunfadores"

El tío ya lleva 2 montadas (otra en un pueblo) y decía que iba a ir a mas.

Contaba la historia de que en la época del boom inmobiliario era electricista y que cuando todo acabo tuvo que reciclarse y tal...

Pero bueno en españa todo va bien mientras no se demuestre lo contrario. 

Lo dicho, yo siempre que paso por delante no suele haber nadie y la inversión no parece pequeña.


----------



## La-7 (1 Jun 2014)

en el barrio de Gracia de Barcelona hay un par que yo recuerde, asi que debe ser importante que haya mucha gente de paso que no se vaya a quedar mucho tiempo por lo que no vayan a comprar una lavadora


----------



## casapapiMIX (2 Jun 2014)

atpc dijo:


> O vagos!!!



Mi definición era un eufemismo, pero si, así queda más claro.

Pero como dicen en otro post si incluye planchado a un precio razonable mucha gente iría, vagos y no-vagos con tal de evitar discusiones con la parienta... ya que creo que es la tarea de la casa más desagradable


----------



## australopitecus (3 Jun 2014)

Buenas, yo vivo en Zaragoza y, en mi barrio, que es uno de los que tienen más inmigración, hay un par de ellas en la misma calle. Están casi siempre vacías. 

Yo haría un estudio de mercado "casero" antes de aventurarme.


----------



## elchurrero (25 Dic 2014)

*Cuantas quedan a dia de hoy?*



musu19 dijo:


> en mi ciudad abrieron 4o5 en un mes.. [una cadena/franquicia]... yo no le veo futuro... ya veremos cuanto tardan en cerrar!!



Me puedes contestar cuantas quedan a dia de hoy? Gracias, un saludo


----------



## Lautaro (15 Ene 2015)

Pues yo vi por google esta empresa que las alquila Maquinaria lavanderia autoservicio


----------



## KAO (10 Ago 2016)

*Hola*

Buenas noches a todos, al final lo de lavanderia automatica funciona o no? Ahora hay muchas empresas y franquicias que te ayudan a montar, pero al mismo tiempo hay unas cuantas que se venden o se traspasan. Nos estamos informando ahora del tema, nos viene bien cualquier informacion. Gracias.


----------



## reydmus (10 Ago 2016)

Unos amigos montaron un bar y salieron tambien en el periodico local como triunfadores.

A los nueve meses ya habian cerrado.


----------



## Ayios (10 Ago 2016)

Yo sólo veo futuro si es un servicio atendido que incluya el planchado. Que dejes un saco lleno de ropa apestosa y la recojas perfectamente doblada y oliendo a suavizante por un precio módico. Lo de pagar por ponerte tú mismo la lavadora no lo veo aquí en España y lo de llevar toda tu ropa a una tintorería tradicional te sale por un ojo de la cara. Hay que buscar el punto medio.

En mi época de estudiante había una lavandería tradicional que a los estudiantes nos hacía precio especial para ganar clientela. En vez de cobrarte por prenda te cobraban por kilos de ropa y tenías que llevarla en una bolsa. No recuerdo los precios pero era bastante barato y al final nos lavaban la ropa a todos y muchas veces había cola porque salía a cuenta y te la dejaban perfecta. Algo así sí creo que puede funcionar.


----------



## Infandos (10 Ago 2016)

He pasado por Noja, (Cantabria) y ví una. Me imagino que el negocio estará en el verano, (la población pasa de dos mil y pico habitantes a setenta mil, más o menos), porque en invierno creo que allí no hay casi nadie.


----------



## mostacho_borrado (10 Ago 2016)

El sitio Isma, el sitio donde la pongas...
Ahi radica la diferencia.


----------



## Altaner (10 Ago 2016)

La verdad que proliferan bastante hoy en dia esos negocios y parecen ser bastantes rentables abrir una franquicia de lavanderías 

¿Es rentable una franquicia de Lavandería Autoservicio? - Abrir Franquicia


----------



## Brigipop (15 Ene 2017)

Hola a todos! Yo tengo una peluquería canina en Valencia y si que uso la lavandería autoservicio. Iba a poner una lavadora en la tienda pero con el precio de la lavadora luego agua luz detergente etc. me sale mas barato llevar las toallas ahi. Aqui son 4€ el lavado de media hora. Yo voy los sabados a las 14h cuando acabo de trabajar y muchas veces tengo q esperar. Hay 4 lavadoras pequeñas y una grande. La grande la verdad q se usa menos. Yo personalmente mi ropa no llevo ahi pero si el edredon q en la de casa no me cabe. Gente q veo ahi...extranjeros, estudiantes y sin ofender...raza gitana. Yo creo q peluquerías, restaurantes si que usarían este servicio. Saludos!


----------



## McArrow (15 Ene 2017)

En ocasiones veo burbujas....

Aquí en mi barrio en tres manzanas hay creo que ya cuatro y creciendo. Siempre vacías. Barrio de viejas, pocos estudiantes, pocos (ahora) inmmigrantes.


----------



## sebastyan (7 Mar 2017)

Aquí en mi barrio (Benimaclet de Valencia) un barrio por cierto muy estudiantil he visto ya varios intentos de las tipicas franquicias de lavanderías e incluso tintorerias de pueblo por asi decirlo y todas excepto una de ellas han terminado cerrando. Se ve que los españoles no nos hacemos a la idea de que nos laven la ropa otros o a tener que lavar fuera de casa y es una pena porque yo tambien pensaba asi pero cuando finalmente me acostumbré... eso era la gloria xd Por eso pienso que es un negocio muy bueno porque "tan solo" hay que conseguir que la gente se acostumbre a lavar, secar y planchar la ropa en este tipo de locales. 

Yo recuerdo que hace un par de años me llegué a plantear en serio el abrir un local de estas franquicias de tintorerías como Centronet, Lavaexpress o UrbanClean pero en todas ellas aunque me dieron muxa información, me pedían un ingreso que en su momento no tenía...

Si finalmente te animas a montar una tintorería te agradecería que contaras tu experiencia en un post :rolleye:


----------



## Gusepe (20 Mar 2017)

Me uno a la duda, hoy precisamente fui a lavar unos edredones que no me caben en casa y en el ratito que estuve (1h) fuimos 4 los usuarios de la lavanderia. A 10€ de media cada uno son 40€/dia o mejor dicho 1200€/mes, OJO esto solo lo he puesto si lo utilizan 4 personas al dia!!!!

Si le quitas el alquiler (300-400€ en mi zona) mas luz, detergentes y demas, malo no sera que te deje 500€ al mes limpios,no??


----------



## danielnavarro (16 Ene 2018)

Yo, personalmente creo que sí que renta montar una lavandería. Por temas de trabajo muchas veces voy a una lavandería industrial en Barcelona y la verdad es que siempre hay bastante gente, así que sí, creo que sale rentable.


----------



## Intop (17 Ene 2018)

danielnavarro dijo:


> Yo, personalmente creo que sí que renta montar una lavandería. Por temas de trabajo muchas veces voy a una lavandería de dinero negro y la verdad es que siempre hay bastante gente, así que sí, creo que sale rentable.



Hay que tener mucho cuidado con este tipo de negocios, lavar dinero negro no es fácil y puede acarrear muchos problemas con el fisco. Yo todo en A+++


----------



## Biosbardo (19 Ene 2018)

Yo nunca entendí este negocio. En nuestro país todo el mundo, independientemente de su nivel económico, ha tenido lavadora en casa. Supongo que serán influencias anglosajonas y alguien se ha preguntado porque aquí no hay.

Que no hay sitio para tender?, eso puede ser en algunos zulos de mierda que hacen ahora. Pero tales zulos han existido desde 20 años atrás, antes de este modelo de negocio.

Aparte de que, y esto es personal, considero asqueroso lavar ropa en una lavadora común, donde no se quien ha lavado ahí y lo qué.

En mi calle donde había una tintorería han puesto una, cada vez que paso la veo con una o dos personas.

En fin, que no lo entiendo, yo siempre lavaré mi ropa en casa, antes llevaba los edredones y colchas a la tintorería, ahora ya no. Me he comprado una lavadora de 12 kg.

El tiempo da y quita razón, a lo mejor me la quita, aunque me la sopla.


----------



## ñandú iracundo (19 Ene 2018)

En Madrid casi no se ven. He visto alguna en el centro. No se si en barrios bajos tambien habra.

Coincido en que los clientes son gentes, si no, pobres al menos, buscandose las castañas en la ciudad: estudiantes, recien llegados. Me explico, para el que no se haya buscado nunca un piso de alquiler o un piso compartido, por si no lo sabeis, y esto es mas cierto aun en ciudades con mucha demanda y mucho inmigrante, Londres, Berlin serian ejemplos paradigmaticos, al casero normalmente el estado del piso y tu bienestar le importa tres cojones. Esto significa que si por lo que sea el piso no tiene lavadora o sea roto, pues no la tiene y punto. Si tienes buen trabajo y nadas en la abundancia pasas de caseros cutres y te vas a otro piso, pero si no te tienes que joder y usar la lavanderia. Yo recuerdo haberla usado en ocasiones para lavar mantas o cuando habia mucha gente en el piso y la lavadora no estaba disponible nunca.

Hablando de Berlin, las autolavanderias son relativamente frecuentes y hay una o dos cadenas de ellas. En el tercer mundo si que son muy frecuentes porque la gente es tan pobre que no tiene ni para los 200eur al cambio que cueste una lavadora. En Madrid por lo ejemplo yo la pondria en barrios de inmis o estudiantes, pero es algo a lo que no le veo salida en España francamente. Aqui por cultura nadie alquilaria pisos sin lavadora, pero fuera con tanto extranjero los caseros se han convertidos en buitres sin escrupulos.

Perdon por el tocho y buen foro.

PD: Se me olvidaba una razon *muy *importante para usar la lavanderia en paises del norte de europa. Si compartes piso o vives en un estudio muchas veces no tienes literalmente espacio donde colgar la ropa. Al final vas a la lavanderia solo para poder sacar la ropa seca en el momento.


----------



## Lopedeberga (21 Ene 2018)

Yo nunca he ido a lavanderías de estas, en casa de mis padres y en donde he vivido después siempre hubo lavadoras, un amigo mío trabajaba en una por la zona antigua de Barcelona, y por allí solo iba gente con pocos recursos e inmigrantes, el local era más antiguo que Matusalén y una vez que movieron una lavadora de esas para cambiarle el motor vieron que era alemán y de los años 40.


----------



## spektro (21 Ene 2018)

No es buena inversión, a no ser que sea la única en el barrio, en una calle principal y en zona de inmigrantes y estudiantes.

En mi barrio hace tres años pusieron un montón, quedan dos y aguantan porque son propietarios del local y no les come el alquiler, pero sacan lo justo para gastos.


----------



## Sam2528 (27 Ene 2018)

Hazlo, definitivamente es una excelente idea sólo procura hacerlo en un sitio donde haya verdadera necesidad de este


----------



## lucky starr (1 Feb 2018)

A mi me ha sorprendido que ya que va bastante gente de nivel medio (supongo que también irá gente de perfil mas bajo). En los casos que yo conozco es para lavar edredones, mantas, ese tipo de cosas que no caben o que se pueden cargar tu lavadora de casa.

Si dan dinero o no, eso ya no lo sé.


----------



## Infandos (1 Feb 2018)

En Noja (Cantabria), pueblo de dos mil-tres mil habitantes, aproximadamente, hay una. En verano la población se dispara con los veraneantes, hasta los 70.000 habitantes, más o menos. En invierno no hay casi nadie. Suelo veranear allí. Por eso cito este caso. A mí, me parece, que funciona. Tampoco me he fijado mucho.


----------



## zeru_garcia (13 Mar 2018)

Un credito personal puede servirte para invertir en este tipo de negocio y asi solucionar una necesidad de dinero, yo probe esta opcion Consigue préstamos inmediatos en España con Easy Préstamos para abrir un negocio familiar y nos fue excelente.


----------



## Bobesponjista (13 Mar 2018)

En mi barrio de jubiletas hay una y lleva ya tiempo, siempre hay alguien, la zona es buena, mucho paso, mucha población, y los negocios que no funcionan sí que echan el cierre.
Yo creo puede funcionar si la luz no se dispara demasiado, y es una zona estudiada.
En mi casa se llevan las cosas grandes que no caben en la lavadora casera.


----------



## loquesubebaja (13 Mar 2018)

zeru_garcia dijo:


> Un credito personal puede servirte para invertir en este tipo de negocio y asi solucionar una necesidad de dinero, yo probe esta opcion Consigue préstamos inmediatos en España con Easy Préstamos para abrir un negocio familiar y nos fue excelente.



Reporte ya Calopez.


----------



## fuckencia (13 Mar 2018)

yo llevo las cosas grandonas que no caben en mi lavadora

Y ocasionalmente , durante un mes hice allí la colada al quedarme sin lavadora.
lo hice en total 4 veces , a 1 por semana .
cunado al final arreglé la mía , no fuí más , y eso que con la secadora quedé encantada , que si eres espabilao , de la que sacas la ropa calentina , la doblas bien y no hace falta planchar mucho.

no fui más a hacer la colada normal por pereza y verguenza .
que somos todos muy guays , pero no nos gusta que se nos vea en según qué sitio al lado de según qué gente .

sobre la hora esa de espera , no le veo mayor problema que irte al bar de enfrente o quedarte wasspando ..si lo piensas , en casa , para poner esa misma cantidad de ropa , tender , destender y planchar , echas bastante más .

así que todo depende de la zona y hasta del marketing.
si lo publicitas como" lavadora para gente que trabaja mucho y quieren ahorrar tiempo y esfuerzo" ugual te creas un público distinto al marginal que estamoos acostumbrados


----------



## Coruña1983 (18 Mar 2018)

Solo puedes montar algo así si eres el dueño del local. Todo por renting !¡nada de comprar esas carísimas máquinas!! y si no es posible renting, que te hagan contrato de recompra. (A todos esos que traspasan les vendría muy bien)

Vas a flipar cuando te digan el coste de las máquinas, el número de lavados/secados necesarios para amortizarlas es muy alto.

La instalación y tal...que te la pague toda Gas Natural.

No pagar canones ni tonterías a franquicias. El know how de esto es una chorrada así que no lo pagues. Habla directamente con los fabricantes de máquinas. 

Yo en su momento hablé con Girbau, tuve una reunión pero la cosa no me convenció. Tu a quien sea aprietale. No arriesgues 40.000 € en unas máquinas que luego es muy muy difícil colocar si te va mal.

El fabricante quiere vender sus máquinas y le importas un pito. Sus previsiones siempre van a ser superoptimistas y para ellos el local que escogiste o tienes, siempre va a funcionar bien. Sus previsiones, incluso las que te presenten como escenario pesimista son optimistas 

Mi consejo principal: No pagar franquicias y que las máquinas te las alquile el fabricante o tengan compromiso de recompra en el momento que tú quieras.

Cuabdo negocies ponte en plan "estamos juntos en esto, tengo este local en propiedad que es lo que aporto yo al negocio y tu tienes esas máquinas... vamos a ver si en mi local funciona y tu te beneficias de la venta pero aquí el que manda soy yo. Que tengo un local en el que pondría tus máquinas si me es rentable".

Piensa una cosa, aquí la ubicación lo es todo. Si aciertas lo vas a saber pronto y si no aciertas también lo sabrás pronto. El caso es que si no has acertado... no te veas con un préstamo de 40.000 € para pagar unas máquinas que difícilmente vas a poder revender por tu cuenta. 

Piensa otra cosa.. cogerías el traspaso de un negocio así? No! Porque no ha funcionado y punto. La gente por lo que sea no va lo suficiente. Estos locales no pueden vivir solo de edredones. Necesitan un flujo considerable de clientes. Si no lo ha habido... no lo va a haber. Ni se os ocurra coger un traspaso. Esto no es un bar que no funcionó por incompetencia de los anteriores propietarios y que con tu mejor atención, mejor comida y tapas gratis vaya a funcionar y vayas a ganar dinero donde otro lo perdió. Aquí eso no existe. Nada de coger traspasos.

Menudo tocho me ha quedao. Sorry


----------

